# Experiment,, 100 watt cree



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I was doing experimenting on different light bulbs to see which would give me the best bang for the buck. For a solar
set up. But somehow I got sidetracked, (2 days no electric) But I'm going back to it now.

This is the cree bulb it takes 18 watts and they say it gives off 100 watts of light.
Here's what I do know about this bulb, It is as bright as any 100 watt bulb I have ever seen.

It looks a lot like a regular light bulb. And it doesn't creep me out by glowing green after I shut it off.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,1 100 watt bulb 19.99 10 year warranty 


and we will be using a 400 Watt inverter made by cobra you can pick these up for $20 easy.

Ok I bought one of those muti thingys and it say the battery has 13.1 volts after being charged
and sitting for 24 hours
After this test is done you guys want to test the energy curtly bulbs or a standard incandescent bulb?

I will be firing it up at 4:00 my time,, Everything is ready.

Ok it's on 7/12

Up Dates 7:15 3 hours and bright as ever.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is this using the "car" battery that you used in the other experiment?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If its using 18watts AC that means you are drawing minimum 180watts DC to power it. Probably 200watts DC threw that Cobra.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Continue the up dates.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll be honest... I'm less interested in the traditional incandescent and curly fluorescent bulbs. I don't have any incandescents and my supply of CFL's has been exhausted. I'm now replacing with LED Exclusively. If you wanted to do the CFL's as an example because so many people still have them, then fine.

I'm more curious about other devices like we discussed before. Same load (can be anything) but over large and small inverters to see if the inverter makes a difference. Ham radio time. Water pump time. Laptop time. That kind of stuff.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Up Date: 7/13 7:04 AM 15 hours and still shining bright


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Is this using the "car" battery that you used in the other experiment?


 yes same one .......LOL it was free


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I'll be honest... I'm less interested in the traditional incandescent and curly fluorescent bulbs. I don't have any incandescents and my supply of CFL's has been exhausted. I'm now replacing with LED Exclusively. If you wanted to do the CFL's as an example because so many people still have them, then fine.
> 
> I'm more curious about other devices like we discussed before. Same load (can be anything) but over large and small inverters to see if the inverter makes a difference. Ham radio time. Water pump time. Laptop time. That kind of stuff.


 I have tested a 400 watt and a 1500 converter and they were the same really no extra seems like both only charge you for the work they do.
400 or 1500 same results

Up date: 11:am stll looking good, 19 hours


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok at 25 hours the alarm on the converter went off. Still for a bulb that is this bright and looks like a regular bulb
I'm going call this a 50/50.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Low voltage alert?

Question... I have at times had a bunch of these batteries laying around.
APC RBC35 UPS Accessories - Newegg.com

It is a 12v 3.2ah battery with a 1 year shelf life and a lifespan of 3 to 5 years in use. The only reason I bring it up is because I think it is WAY more portable (3lbs) than a standard car battery but your trade off is run time. So I wonder... How long do these run? Are they worth it? Would it make sense to get a few of these to pack with coms or could you run a solar charger by day and light camp by night with these things?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As I assume you've been told, a car battery is not intended for deep cycle work. It will wear out much quicker if used in such a way.

However, your test is still a good read.
In the event of SHTF, car batteries might be the easiest ones to obtain from the landscape, so it's good to know what one might expect.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> If its using 18watts AC that means you are drawing minimum 180watts DC to power it. Probably 200watts DC threw that Cobra.


How do you figure this?
If the bulb is AC, and rated at 18 watts, then the amperage is .15A @ 120V.
Running off of a 12v inverter, this would equate to 1.66A draw and ~20 watts.

Why did you jump by a factor of 10?
There's no way in the world a single commercial LED is going to draw 180-200 watts of power.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Kauboy is right...
I think something was off in the original math.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Kauboy is right...
> I think something was off in the original math.


 Boy I'm glad I don't do math. I just do


----------

